# Burnt out Church Sheffield



## zero seven four (May 12, 2008)

Me deck chair had us eye on this before it burnt down, but even better when it had done so.. a simple climb on safe scaffold, though we did walk round for a while looking from the ground and then went inside as much as we though safe and then did climb some of the scaffold..

we would recommend strong footwear, to think and act sensible, it is not all that safe but can be done if you take care and someone with you..

please remember this is bang in the middle of a community so think about them, and yourself ie do you desire the police on your back? that in turn will fuck it up for others..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/0742/sets/72157605015771077/


----------



## Foxylady (May 12, 2008)

Excellent photos. Some really nice brickwork. I like the tiles in pic 3.


----------



## Neosea (May 12, 2008)

Some really interesting angles, thanks for the photo's


----------



## Mr Sam (May 29, 2008)

loving that second last shot, just something about it


----------



## Locksley (Jul 23, 2008)

Interesting pics. If thats the church I think it is then I watched it burn down, heh we get a great view from the back of our house.


----------



## zero seven four (Jul 25, 2008)

Locksley said:


> Interesting pics. If thats the church I think it is then I watched it burn down, heh we get a great view from the back of our house.



yes it will be, i got a lift from a nice fireman and all the world was taking images so i just watched her burn from the safety of a fire engine that was a fun night..


----------



## Locksley (Jul 25, 2008)

lol, nice, it was just a chair and binocs for me! lol


----------



## Cosmicmoon (Nov 22, 2008)

Horrific. Who would do such a thing?!


----------

